# الدخول في المسيحية



## diamont (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤالي :

لنفرض إني أريد التنصر و الدخول في المسيحية الآن , هل من شروط دينكم أن أكفر بمحمد و بما أنزل عليه ؟​​
*ممنوع المقدمات الاسلاميه فى  بدايات المواضيع   *


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

تكفر محمد كيف يعني ؟
عندما تدخل المسيحية انت تترك الشريعة الاسلامية وترى النور الكامل والحقيقة الكاملة في المسيحية والمسيح 
ولا نطلب من احد ان يسب اي احد فالمسيح حرم علينا ما هو شبه شر


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخي السيد المسيح قال انو من بعدو رح يجي انبياء كذبة 

بعدين شو هي تكفر غير مسموح الكفر بأحد ممنوع دينيا 
حتى الشيطان ممنوع نكفر فيه 

عندما تدخل المسيحية تنكر نبوة محمد و لا تنكر محمد الانسان الخاطئ و شكرا


----------



## diamont (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ولكن لو فرضنا ( طبعا فرضنا لإني سأصبح مسيحيا إن إقتنعت بجوابكم ) بعد ذلك  أنه تبين يوم الحساب أن محمد حق و القرآن حق و كل الإسلام حق ألا نكونن من الخاسرين ؟؟؟ و أننا في جهنم و لن يقبل منا غير الإسلام !!؟

أريد جواب على قد السؤال بنعم أو لا  ​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب افترض اني يوم القيامة ان بوذا طلع صح هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## diamont (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جاوبني أنت الأول و أنا جاهز للرد عليك​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخي ما في سؤال حتى جاوب انت بتقول افترض 

و انا عم جاوبك بنفس الصيغة افترض ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
و بعدين شو جاوب انت اول شو نحن ولاد صغار عم نلعب ؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

حدد سؤالك و فكرتك عشان ما يجيش مشرف و يحذف الموضوع لانو موضوعك بدون ثوابت 
و هاد قسم للاسئلة المسيحية فانتبه و شكرا لك


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2009)

diamont قال:


> ولكن لو فرضنا ( طبعا فرضنا لإني سأصبح مسيحيا إن إقتنعت بجوابكم ) بعد ذلك  أنه تبين يوم الحساب أن محمد حق و القرآن حق و كل الإسلام حق ألا نكونن من الخاسرين ؟؟؟ و أننا في جهنم و لن يقبل منا غير الإسلام !!؟
> 
> أريد جواب على قد السؤال بنعم أو لا  ​






*هى دى فايدة الدراسه

ادرس المسيحيه وابحث وكل ما يجول فى ذهنك سوال اسال اكيد هتلاقى اجابه

لكن مفيش حاجه اسمها افتراض

انت ادرس هنا وهنا واعرف الحق

تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم
*​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

diamont قال:


> ولكن لو فرضنا ( طبعا فرضنا لإني سأصبح مسيحيا إن إقتنعت بجوابكم ) بعد ذلك  أنه تبين يوم الحساب أن محمد حق و القرآن حق و كل الإسلام حق ألا نكونن من الخاسرين ؟؟؟ و أننا في جهنم و لن يقبل منا غير الإسلام !!؟
> 
> أريد جواب على قد السؤال بنعم أو لا  ​



و لو فرضنا أن محمد كان كاذباً و فعلاً المسيح صلب لأجلنا و كل من رفضه ليس له أن يحيا معه في الأبدية...

أنت سيد قرارك وحدك!
و صدق من قال: اسمع للكل لكن لا تفعل سوى ما أنت مقتنع به...لأنك عندما تخطئ، لن يتحمل أحد المسؤولية معك!


سأقول لك مميزات كثيرة في المسيحية موجودة هنا و الآن...ستكسبها حتى لو  (افترضنا جدلاً أنها خاطئة)

1- أنت و كثيرون غيرك تعتبرون كثيراً ما أن يوم القيامة سيكون مثل نتيجة أو مباراة، ننتظر فيها من كان على حق...بينما نحن متأكدين و تقريباً رأينا المسيح بأعيننا...
2- أنت تقضي حياتك تواجه أسئلة كثيرة عن نبيك...لماذا فعل كذا و كذا و كذا....كثيرون منكم يقنعون بإجابات مضحكة ليريحوا بالهم...هذا حقك و لكنها مسؤوليتك وحدك!

بينما أنا أجد في مسيحي القداسة المطلقة...الذي لا يمكن أن تمسك عليه أقل غلطة أو شبهة

3- في الصلاة أنت تؤدي حركات لا تدري هدفها...و كل ما استطاعوا أن يعطوك كأسباب هي أنها امتحان من إلهك...يريد أن يعرف به من يجتهد لأجله و من لا...
بينما أنا أكلم إلهي وجهاً لوجه...أكلمه و يسمعني و يكلمني و أسمعه...هو كائن حي و قائم أمامي

و أسباب أخرى كثيرة

لذلك فلست نادماً على حياتي هنا...و لن أكون


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

diamont قال:


> ولكن لو فرضنا ( طبعا فرضنا لإني سأصبح مسيحيا إن إقتنعت بجوابكم ) بعد ذلك أنه تبين يوم الحساب أن محمد حق و القرآن حق و كل الإسلام حق ألا نكونن من الخاسرين ؟؟؟ و أننا في جهنم و لن يقبل منا غير الإسلام !!؟​
> 
> 
> أريد جواب على قد السؤال بنعم أو لا ​


 

سؤاله سالناه كلنا في حياتنا

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يا تروث تعليقك مو مزبوط 
الي واثق من ربو مستحيل يسأل هالسؤال 

اما الي ثقتو مزعزعة رح يسأل نفسو بوذا يمكن صح طيب ماذا لو لا يوجد الله ماذا لو البهائيين صح و ماذا لو ؟؟؟

هاد الانسان الي بيسأل هيك سؤال ثقتو بدينو قليلة جدا 

كلمة لنفرض دينيا غير مقبولة لانو بالدين في حقائق و ثوابت ادلة و اثباتات مافي فرضيات


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب لنفترض ان محمد خطئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جاوب سيدي


----------



## tasoni queena (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			أولا الإسلام يدعوني كمسلم أن أؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام و لكن كنبي و ليس كإله لإن الله واحد و لم يلد و لم يولد ولم و لن يكن له كفؤا 
فإن كان هذا صحيحا و إني والله لا أشك في هذا و لا مثقال ذرة فإذن نجونا بإذن الله و رحمته إن شاء الله لإننا آمنا بمحمد و كذلك بنبي الله عيسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عشان تبقى مؤمن بالمسيح تبقى مؤمن بيه كألهه يوم القيامة لو طلعت المسيحية صح

مش هتتعفى من الحساب لانك امنت بيه كنبى

الايمان بالمسيح يبقى الايمان بيه كأله


طبعا من كلامك واضح انك متعرفش حاجة خالص عن المسيحية

نحن نؤمن باله واحد لم يلد ولم يولد

مش زى ما فهموك شيوخك




			كن شخصا يدبر و يفكر و اعمل ريستارت لمخك وابحث عن الصح بعيدا عن أي تأثير من أي شخص ودون أي ضغط من أي أحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ابدأ بنفسك اولا*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

diamont قال:


> ولكن لو فرضنا ( طبعا فرضنا لإني سأصبح مسيحيا إن إقتنعت بجوابكم ) بعد ذلك أنه تبين يوم الحساب أن محمد حق و القرآن حق و كل الإسلام حق ألا نكونن من الخاسرين ؟؟؟ و أننا في جهنم و لن يقبل منا غير الإسلام !!؟​
> 
> 
> أريد جواب على قد السؤال بنعم أو لا ​


 اولا لا ارى سؤال نعم او لا 
ثانيا  قصة ان الاسلام فقط سيدخلون الجنة هذا اسمه تعصب وجهل
ثالثا عندما تتعرف على المسيحية ستعرف  وستنسى كل هذه التسائلات وتعرف كيف ان المسيحية حقيقية وفي ديننا  ان كنت مسيحي خاطىء تذهب للنار اذا كنت  بار وتائب تذهب للسماء اما اذا كنت غير مسيحي ورأيت النور اي حقيقة المسيحية ولم تتبع النور اي تتبع المسيحية فللنار انت اما اذا كنت غير  مسيحي ولم ترى النور بعد وعشت على نية الخير فلك السماء  واخيرا اذا كنت غير مسيحي ورأيت النور وتبعته فلك السماء ,
انصحك ان تتعرف على الدين المسيحي لترى النور وستعرف اجوبة هذه التسائلات كلها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بقولك يا طخحبوش ان كلنا مرينا بالحاله دي

انت عشان مولود مسيحي فعندك ايقانك

انما الي بيبحث بيبقي عنده غير حاله 

بالنسبه للاخ السائل

ماذا لو مت و لاقيت الدنيا سودا خالص ولا جنه ولا نار و لا حاجه و الدنيا ضللللللللللللللللللمه و ما حستش بنفسك

العمليه مش افرض و ما افرضش

العمليه دراسه محايده بدون اهواء

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

و أي حجة ستقدمها لله رب السموات و الأرض سيرفضها منك لإن كل سبل النجاة الآن مطروحة أمامك و أنت من تقرر و تبحث و تتيقن دون الخوف من أي مخلوق و دون أي إعتبار لأي بشر 
كن شخصا يدبر و يفكر  و اعمل ريستارت لمخك وابحث عن الصح بعيدا عن أي تأثير من أي شخص ودون أي ضغط من أي أحد


انت كاتب الكلام ده و معناه قوي الباب مفتوح و الوقت موجود راجع نفسك و حاجتك فرضيات 
هي دلالة انك انسان غير قارئ و لا واثق 
دخلت الخط على فرضيات غير مبنية الا على اوهام 
اقرأ بقلب صافي و تفحص كل العالم و قل اخترت هذا و انا لا افترض بل انا متأكد 

اما اذا رح تقضيلي عمرك فرضيات وهمية بتضيع حالك و بتضيع 
معك وقت افتاح كل الاديان و اقراها


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انت قلت كما كتبت باحد تعليقاتك انك ستعتنق المسيحية ان أجبت وها انا بل نجن نجيبك 
اولا لا ارى سؤال نعم او لا 
ثانيا قصة ان الاسلام فقط سيدخلون الجنة هذا اسمه تعصب وجهل
ثالثا عندما تتعرف على المسيحية ستعرف وستنسى كل هذه التسائلات وتعرف كيف ان المسيحية حقيقية وفي ديننا ان كنت مسيحي خاطىء تذهب للنار اذا كنت بار وتائب تذهب للسماء اما اذا كنت غير مسيحي ورأيت النور اي حقيقة المسيحية ولم تتبع النور اي تتبع المسيحية فللنار انت اما اذا كنت غير مسيحي ولم ترى النور بعد وعشت على نية الخير فلك السماء واخيرا اذا كنت غير مسيحي ورأيت النور وتبعته فلك السماء ,
انصحك ان تتعرف على الدين المسيحي لترى النور وستعرف اجوبة هذه التسائلات كلها


----------



## diamont (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا كل يوم يزداد يقيني أكثر من اليوم إللي قبله إنه الله حق و الملائكة حق و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم حق و الإسلام حق و الجنة حق و النار حق 

و رضيت بالله ( الواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد ربا) و بالإسلام دينا و بمحد صلى الله عليه و سلم نبيا و رسولا 

و أنا على قولك مش فاضي أفتح الأديان و أقرأها وخصوصا المزورة و المنقحة لأن إيماني بالإسلام كفاني وخصوصا إنه آخر الأديان و أعظم مافيه إنه يطالبنا بالإيمان بكل الكتب  السماوية السابقة  . ولم يكذب منها واحدا 

و أنا ذاهب لصلاة المغرب إن شاء الله و لي عودة 

والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام​


----------



## rohea (22 ديسمبر 2009)

صديقى...اولا أهنئك على محاورتك  وعلى سؤالك لان يسوع قال لنا فتشوا فى الكتب  وعندما تسال لابد من أجابة مضبوط.... فسؤالك يعنى من يضمن لك دخول الجنة؟ هل الاسلام أم المسيحية؟ أقول لك ياصديقى انا كنت مسلمة وعبرت لطريق النور وكانت هناك أسئلة كثيرة محيرانى وكانت الديانتين على كفين ميزان ايهما تربح. بدءت فى الدراسة والمقارنة دين يحث علة السلام ودين يحث على القتل....دين يقدم شهداء قدموا ارواحهم فداء للمخلص ودين قدم أرهاب للقتل وجيوش للاستعمار....دين حرم الزنى والكذب ودين قدم مبررات للزنى ومبررات للكذب وغيرها من المتناقضات الكثيرة عندما تقارن بين يسوع وسلوكة ومحمد وسلوكة من متع وجنس ورؤيتة لجنة اللةمن جنس وخلافة الى تقسيم الغنائم التى يحصل عليها من المعارك ثم قلت فى ذاتى أى دين هذا؟دين الحب والفداء من أجل اللة والامتناع عن ملذات الدنيا والتقرب الى اللة والتصاقى بملذات الاخرة وطلبت من يسوع ان يين لى الحقائق...وفى رؤيا رأيت مالا أتصورةعينى ابصرت للحق والمعرفة اتمنى ياصديقى أن تقرأ جميع مشاركاتى السابقة وحتى تعرف انة دين الحق سترى المعجزات لهذا الدين تتم كل يوم من ظهورات للسيدة العذراء وجميع القديسيين أما جميع البشر مسلميين ومسحيين والمعجزات التى تتم عند ظهورها الا هذا دليل صغير على صدق تلك الدعوة ؟قل لى ياصديقى لو هناك صحة فى دعوى محمد اين معجزاتة ...أرجوك لا تقول ان القرأن معجزة فسبقت وتكلمت عن تحريفة بالادلة من كتب أبى فى مكتبنا واتمنى الا يضللك شيوخ تجارتهم الدين فلى مههم شرائط من الفضائح الكثيرة   من شيوخ كنت أكن لهم احترام شديد ولكن للاسف انهم تجار بدون ضمير...أسفة عزيزى لن أطول عليك فالموضوع طويل عندما تقارن يجب ان تقارن بعقلك وستعرف من هو دين الحق الذى يضمن دخولك الجنة التى قال عنها يسوع جنة التراتيل والصلاة وبيوت فيها منافع كثيرة وليس جنة الولدان المخلدون وحور العين وبحور الخمر وجنة النساء ةالمتعة حاشا للة ....شكرا عزيزى ورجاء قراة مشاركاتى


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

و أنا على قولك مش فاضي أفتح الأديان و أقرأها وخصوصا المزورة و المنقحة لأن إيماني بالإسلام كفاني وخصوصا إنه آخر الأديان و أعظم مافيه إنه يطالبنا بالإيمان بكل الكتب السماوية السابقة . ولم يكذب منها واحدا 

و أنا ذاهب لصلاة المغرب إن شاء الله و لي عودة 

والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


ارجو اغلاق الموضوع 

اذا حضرتك مش راضي تناقش حتى و مسكر دماغك عملت الشوشرة دي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟
و ما عندكش وقت تقرأ و لا تطلع و لا مستعد تصرف دقيقة للبحث عن الحق 
امال داخل ليه الموضوع للحذف و انا هرفع التقرير 

اذا كنت متأكد كتير من الاسلام و مبسوط فيه ليه جيت لهنا اصلا و مسكر دماغك كمان اذا كنت بتدور على مكان تضيع فيه وقتك و تتسلى مش ده المكان 

هنا مكان لاصحاب العقول المفتوحة للنقاش 

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يُغلق لكون السؤال فرضي و لا يمت للواقع بصلة


----------

